# 1982 nissan 720



## desperate (Jun 6, 2010)

i am unable to find a gasoline 720 egr tube anywhere.

i would buy a new or used one 

if someone knew who sells it.

egr tube

egr pipe

no idea part number


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Z20 or Z22 ? Cal. or Fed. emissions?


----------



## desperate (Jun 6, 2010)

z - 22 

with federal emission

the stainless steel pipe, threaded into the back of the exhaust manifold

that runs around the back of the valve cover to the egr valve.

thank you

i have the 4 cylinder motor with 8 spark plugs 

is this a z-22 or z-24 ?

i better go check 


from wiki pedia

The Z24 is a 2.4 L (2389 cc) engine produced from 1983 through August 1989. A fuel injected version (Z24i) was produced starting in April 1985. It produces 103 hp (77 kW).

Applications:

* Datsun Truck
* Nissan Hardbody Truck
* Nissan Pathfinder
* Nissan Van

Note: All Z20, Z22 and Z24 engines were known as NAPS-Z (NAPZ or NAPEZ) engines. NAPS for Nissan Anti-Pollution System. NAPZ motors had dual sparkplugs per cylinder except the pre-82 versions and later versions of the Z24 as fitted to the Pathfinder. However all NAPZ engines sold in California reportedly had dual plug heads regardless of the year.

The fuel injected version referenced above was denoted as the Z24i (Throttle Body Fuel Injection) and was first available in the Nissan Model 720 ST pickup during the 1985 model year and was replaced in 1990 by the KA24E engine. Beside fuel injection, a significant change for the Z24i was the addition of an optical crank angle sensor in the distributor rather than a vacuum advance and ignition module. This allowed for more precise engine management for the fuel injection system.

The General Specifications for the Z24 are:

Engine Type: - Inline 4 cylinder 4 Stroke Engine Displacement - 2389 cc (146.8 c.i.) Bore x Stroke:- 89.0 × 96.0 mm (3.50 x 3.78 in) Compression Ratio:- 8.3 : 1

Power Ratings were:

* Z24

Years - 1984 - 1986 Power - 103 hp (77 kW) @ 4800 rpm Torque - 134 ft·lbf (182 N·m) @ 2800 rpm

* z24i

Years - 1986 - 1987 Power - 103 hp (77 kW) @ 4800 rpm Torque - 134 ft·lbf (182 N·m) @ 2800 rpm

Years - 1988 - 1989 Power - 106 hp (79 kW) @ 4800 rpm Torque - 137 ft·lbf (186 N·m) @ 2400 rpm


----------



## desperate (Jun 6, 2010)

The Datsun 720 came in regular cab and "King Cab" models, with regular and long bed options. The King Cab proved very popular. There was also a 4-door variant offered in some overseas markets. Also, a utility body style like the early Toyota 4-Runner was also available. (Was called the Bushwacker, available as an aftermarket conversion)

The 720 was manufactured in the newly built Smyrna, Tennessee plant from 1983.5 to 1986

Early (1980–1983) models had single wall beds with outside rolled lips and rope ties, 2 faux hood vents (some had real vents), and tail lights on the lower rear valance (similar to the 620).

For a limited period, 1983.5-1984 models built in the USA had the single wall beds with rope ties, yet used tail lights on the rear bed corners with amber turn signals over the red stop/tail lights while the backup lights remained under the tailgate. The front end underwent transformation as well, with a larger grill, bumper, and corner lights. There was also a revised dashboard with round instead of square gauges. At the same time, the regular cab was lengthened slightly and the air extractor vents behind the cab doors changed from the high "flag" look to long, narrow ones that matched the height of the window opening. The cab of King Cabs was unchanged.

Finally, the late model trucks produced from 1985 - 1986.5 (first half) utilized double wall, smooth sided beds, with revised tail lights on the corners which resembled those on Chevrolet/GMC S-series trucks. Some overseas models continued with the early style beds. Model years 1986.5 (second half) and later were called Nissan Hardbody Trucks model D21.

Other US model variations besides KC (King Cab) were the GL (long bed), DX (deluxe), ST (sport truck aka "Li'l Hustler" shortbed) and Cab-and-Chassis models (2wd only).

In most other parts of the world, one could purchase a 4-door cab version of the 720, but such trucks are rare and were never sold in the US.

The Datsun 720 was available in both 2WD and 4WD configurations, the latter having a divorced transfer case.

In 1979.5 and 1980, models were powered by Datsun's 2.0L carbureted L20B engine, but soon after switched to the Nissan Z engine line for 1981. In the Middle East it was powered by Datsun's 1.8L carbureted L18 engine. The 1981-1982 models used the Z22 carbureted 2.2L engine and an optional SD22 Diesel. In mid-1983 Nissan introduced the Z24 2.4 Liter 8 spark plugs 4 cylinder motor, it produces 103 hp (77 kW), Z20 2.0 Liter and the SD25 Diesel; this happened at the same time that the 720 series was marketed as a Nissan (the Datsun name, which had disappeared entirely after 1984, was now only seen below the Nissan name on the left corner of the tailgate). In the American market the diesel engine was only available in the 2WD 720 (from 1982 to 1985). The Z24 was upgraded to Z24i fuel-injection (option) for the 1986 models. Additionally, some overseas markets received versions with the 1.5L J15, 1.6L J16 or 1.8L L18 carbureted engines. The 720 Series was never available with any of the Z22E or Z20E multi-port fuel injected engines. These engines are, however, easy to adapt and integrate into the chassis and can be found with the genuine appearance of being original equipment.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I checked and all I could find was one for Cal. emissions (pt# 14120-06w66) that is still available.... (thru Nissan anyway)


----------



## desperate (Jun 6, 2010)

where can i buy it ?

i don't have a micro fish to view the tube,

but if it will fit a 1982 nissan datsun king kab 

with 8 spark lugs and 4 cylinders.

i would buy it, just to see if it can fit and end this awful exhaust leak sound.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Check your local dealer, give them that part number..... or try running it on-line. I dont know what the difference is between a fed & cal emissioned tube, could be the fittings...


----------



## desperate (Jun 6, 2010)

what is the phone number of the place there in phoenix that has one ?

i will call and buy it.

thank you.


----------



## desperate (Jun 6, 2010)

i found out the part number today.

1 4 1 2 0 - 1 0 W 0 3 
for 2.4 engine

the part number above is for 2 . 2 motor.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you said you have a 1982, they didnt start using the Z24 until 83, so you should have a Z20 or a Z22, (all 3 engines use 8 plugs)


----------



## desperate (Jun 6, 2010)

my truck is a 1982 no doubt

i was told today that the nissan 200sx also has the exact same motor 
and so i may be able to locate the egr tube that way as well. 

but i have no source to verify this.


----------



## desperate (Jun 6, 2010)

can i have the name of the nissan parts place in phoenix ?

i will call them


----------



## desperate (Jun 6, 2010)

the badge under the hood says.

meets 1983 federal emission requirements 

z22 (s) motor


----------



## sealick (Jun 16, 2005)

I have a Z22 and Z24 EGR pipe if interested.....


----------



## desperate (Jun 6, 2010)

z22 rear tube ?

and paypal address ?


----------

